# Looking for 40 to 100 acres to lease around the West/ NW Ga general area



## transfixer (Dec 29, 2019)

I'd like to find a small tract  40-100 acres of wooded land to lease somewhere in the West/NW Ga area,  from Carrollton up to Rome area   Something myself and my son could hunt on, I'm 58yrs old, longtime hunter and outdoorsman,  son is 30yrs old and in law enforcement.  We're both very conscientious and reliable, would take care of property and not trash it up.  Willing to do improvements on property as well, such as maintaining roads and bushhogging,  Just would like something closer to where we both live than my current club in Oglethorpe county.


----------



## transfixer (Jan 8, 2020)

Updated areas , ideally anywhere between Douglasville and Cartersville in West Ga.


----------



## transfixer (Jan 20, 2020)

Updated and expanded my area of interest


----------



## transfixer (Feb 25, 2020)

bump


----------



## transfixer (Apr 16, 2020)

still looking


----------



## Stickers (May 31, 2020)

I may be looking to lease my 30ac in Forsyth County if that Would interest you. Great property just not sure I will get to hunt it this year. You would need a tractor. Needs bush hogging in pasture area. Could let that go as part of payment. PM me if interested.  This buck come off the property in 2016

Thanks Gary


----------



## transfixer (Jun 28, 2020)

Still looking , anywhere from Douglasville to Cartersville,  in West Ga .


----------

